# Higher* capacity magazines for the sp2022, ever try?



## ssnova (Apr 21, 2011)

I was wondering what magazines were interchangeable into the SP2022, I figured the 2009 is, but what about the 226? 

Anyone ever try a 20 round magazine in there(with a extended grip filler so the clip isn't naked)? I thought I saw a youtube video of a guy doing it on a sp2022 a while back but couldn't find it, perhaps it was a 226.

I've also seen the 17 round magazines as well(by mec gar), was wondering if any of you all had experience with it, if it shot well, etc. 15+1 ain't bad but was wondering if there were options for even higher capacities.


----------



## ssnova (Apr 21, 2011)

Nevermind, I found out that it's only with the 2009. I've heard good reviews on the mec gar 17cap's.


----------

